# Blast and cast



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

My son Jacob wanted to go catch some fish and brought along his friend Robbie to show him how we roll. We hit the marsh around lake Amedee and got right on the trout Jake and I were slinging'em in and Robbie was get the hang of it and before long trout were jumping in the boat from all three poles. The boy's were having fun but I was having a blast watching them catch those trout. They grow up fast and I am trying to get in all I can with them before they grow up and away. By 10:00 AM the box was looking good and we had plenty enough fish so we called it a early day and headed in.
The duck hunting has been good also with plenty of action. I took Thanksgiving week off the hunt and fish with my kid's and show some of their friends as Daniel Put it " HOW WE ROLL" . QUALITY TIME!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Always a quality report Captain... Thanks for sharing....... Tom B.


----------

